# What a lovely "gift"



## Viper_SA (5/6/18)

Thank you so much to the forum member who sent me this awesome mod. I love it, very straightforward with no hassles at all and hits like a freight train

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## daniel craig (5/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Thank you so much to the forum member who sent me this awesome mod. I love it, very straightforward with no hassles at all and hits like a freight train
> 
> View attachment 134324


That's a really nice mod. I find that it hits harder than other mods in V Mode.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (5/6/18)

You mean like a steam train?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------

